# new kid with a new bike



## letutt (Jan 26, 2009)

so as you can see we've got a KOMET super rear hub that has a 2.3 DRP-DBP made in germany.  serial stamped on the BB 86556 and maybe some MDT-W N20 down there too.  TROXEL seat that actually has moss growing on it.  found it in a farmers field up in north east utah.  so i'm totally lost on old bikes, i've got another one that i'll post up if this one works.  please let me know what/where/when and anything else about this ol'boy.  i'm ready for lubing up, new rubber, chain, and addressing any hub issues and ride ride ride.


----------



## letutt (Jan 26, 2009)

*better pics*






[/IMG]


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd say it's a mid-late 1950's Murray or (Murray built) JC Higgins. That collar under the seat post is a tell tale Murray design. Here's one from my collection. ~Adam


----------



## letutt (Jan 27, 2009)

thank you adam for your reply.  your bike is really cool.  the only obvious difference i see between the two bikes, besides yours is in really good shape and mine is not, is the front fork.  my front fork has no "crown" on top and is very very thin.  but, it does have a murray feel to it.  can you tell anything from the serial numbers on these bikes?


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a chainguard for the bike for sale for you


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 27, 2009)

i might have a rack if someone has a picture of what it looks like


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi letutt,

Great looking bike! What you have there is a mid to late 1950's Jc Higgins Murray made or plain Murray boy's bicycle. As rustinkerer said, the collar on the frame bars beneath the seat is what identifies it. As for your fork, Murray did make "blade" style forks like those with the the thinner sides and no fork crown. Those could very well be the original forks... they look like they have taken a little bit of a beating.  The Komet Super hubs are very easily repaired or maintained and this will be an easy bike to get going again. Good Luck!


----------



## letutt (Jan 28, 2009)

so in your opinion, would you sand this bike down and repaint?  i don't know the restoration process on these awesome old bikes.  how you you all feel about sandblasting? sanding? can you find out original paint numbers?  i'm a real original stock kind of guy but i was just thinking about cleaning it up, lubing all the moving parts and letting her ride again.  i'd love some direction here.  also a chain guard, fenders, and if there ever was a tank, i'd love a tank.  i really appreciate all the feedback and i'm ready to be led to the light.  also, where is everyone's favorite place to buy tires?


----------



## bits n pieces (Jan 28, 2009)

*i would*

ratrod it! do what you please with it as long as it dont end up in the scrapyard! it has a lot of potential!personally i would get what i needed to get it rolling, paint it flat black with red rims, and ride it.


----------



## letutt (Jan 29, 2009)

this bike will never see the scrap yard. also it will never see another night out in the cold.  i guess the next question is hand sand it or sand blast it.  i've also got a connection for dry ice blasting.  but most definetly, get it rolling again.  also, does anyone have a good solution on seat restoration?


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi letutt,

I wasn't suggesting you repaint it.  I love the bike the way it is- painting it would be nice, but sometimes a well done consistent rusting looks so nice. You might be able to rebuild the seat... I'd find a beefy old leather Troxel saddle seat that matched the overall look rather than rebuild. Whatever the direction, it's bound to be cool. Good luck.


----------



## biggguy (Apr 10, 2009)

*Rattle can it!*

Unless you really want to get fancy....

First, disassemble as much as possible- will make for a neater job.

If it were me, I'd hand sand the frame as much as possible- naval jelly would be a great help as well. After the sanding, I'd give every part with any rust a good bath in naval jelly.

I would then get a pair of appropriate fenders, and a generic chain guard.

Then the finishing materials:
     1. The biggest rattle-can of rustoleum sandable primer you can buy.
     2. A huge can of the brightest shade of rustoleum silver you can buy
     3. A couple of huge cans of whatever color rustoleum you want the  
         bike to be.
     4. 600 and 1200 grit wet-or-dry sandpaper
     5. Automotive rubbing compound.

Prep the metal by sanding and treating with naval jelly. Spray all the metal with the sandable primer. After the primer dries, sand it all down with the 600 sandpaper to smooth it out.

Then, any parts that would be normally chrome- paint with the silver. Paint any colored parts with the color of your choice. Use light coats, wet-sanding with the 600 grit between coats. When you've got the finish to a level when you're happy with it, give it a very light sanding with wet 1200 grit- then rub it out with the rubbing compound. Reassemble the bike, and wax!

I did this many years ago to a bicycle that I found on the trash heap- I was 16 and bored at the time. I took this sad-a## heap and made it look pretty decent- good enough to make a gift of it to a less fortunate kid who was absolutely thrilled to get it!


----------

